# [n00b] Resolucion de problemas basicos

## airbuzz

Bueno primero hola, despues de mucho pensar instale Gentoo en una maquinita "nueva" (era de un amigo y tiene sus años) pero relativamente aceptable.

Segundo: no soy del tipo de gente que suele pedir ayuda, pero ya me esta superando esto de las configuraciones y mi progreso es por demas lento...

Instale Gento como unico SO un un disco de 80gb, utilize un liveCD del 2008, logre instalarlo y solucionar al menos parcialmente temas con la resolucin de pantalla, tasa de refresco, cambiar cuentas de usuario... aunque todavia no logre que funcione genome...

El PROBLEMA:

Es el siguiente; no logro que monte automaticamente los pendrives

pruebo con 

mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbdrives

y monta perfectamente, pero el buscar los dispositivos con "fdisk -l" y montarlos manualmente es bastante engorroso.

La carpeta que cree "usbdrives" tiene TODOS los permisos, y tuve que especificar el sistema de archivos para que lo reconociera

el tema es que no logre que lo automonte ni al inicio ni "en caliente", es mas hasta me cambia las letras de dispositivo de "sdb1" a "sde1" o "sdf1" y asi sucesivamente. probe modificando fstab y mtab y no logre mucho... no esperen extensas transcripciones de archivos que estoy escribiendo desde una laptop con Vista y no eh logrado configurar el modem.

Espero que sea algo simple

salu2

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

¿Y que aplicación estás usando para gestión de automontaje de todo lo que sea unidades extraíbles?

Saludos!

----------

## will198

Hola,

Un par de cuestiones... el Live CD 2008.0 creo que tiene bugs y creo que no tiene soporte... pero si te sirve de consuelo es el que usé yo para instalar gentoo en un Pc y al final funcionó... (tb he de decir que con un portatil usé la instalación de red que recomiendan y salvo por tener que compilar el kernel, el resto fue muy bien)...

Bueno que me voy por las ramas...

¿cuando montas el el usb o haces como usuario o como root?

Si es un problema de permisos te pongo los que tengo yo que a mi me funcionan:

lp::7:lp,alex

wheel::10:root,gentoo,will198,alex

audio::18:gentoo,will198,alex

cdrom::19:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

cdrw::80:haldaemon,will198,alex

usb::85:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

users::100:games,gentoo,alex,will198

plugdev:x:445:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex

games:x:35:gentoo,will198,alex

scanner:x:1001:alex

Si los montas como usuario, me parece que te falta el demonio que te monte los usb... y ahí no te puedo ayudar porque no se cual es, la verdad es que a mi se me instaló solo... Creo que el que se encarga de todo es el tal hal o hald... pero no estoy seguro.

un saludo

----------

## asph

yo utilizo hald (+dbus) y va de coña, te lo recomiendo.

----------

## Theasker

 *will198 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> plugdev:x:445:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex
> 
> 

 

Hola yo tengo esta línea con permisos 443 en vez de 445, ¿Cómo puedo cambiar los permisos de un grupo? supongo que editando el fichero a mano será factible pero ... ¿hay algún comando para hacerlo más ... "limpiamente"? 

perdón por mi ignorancia.

Un saludo

----------

## asph

eso no son permisos, es la ID de grupo..

yo de ti instalaria hal y simplemente asegurate de que tu usuario esta en las lineas usb y plugdev (en /etc/group)

```
emerge hal && rc-update add hald default && gpasswd -a nombreusuario usb && gpasswd -a nombreusuario plugdev && /etc/init.d/hald start 
```

----------

## Theasker

ok, si si, había hecho justo eso al escribir el mensaje

```
/etc/init.d/hald stop && emerge -C hal && emerge hal && /etc/init.d/hald start
```

y si que tengo mi usuario en usb y plugdev.

gracias

----------

## airbuzz

resuelto el tema de los medios extraibles.

Tuve que configurar el hald en la terminal para que funcionara como demonio con "hald --daemon=yes"

y despues cree la carpeta /media y le otorgue permisos para todo y ya funciona todo perfectamente

proximamante seguire posteando dudas, gracias por explicar que era el hald

----------

